# SUBS owner operators in Chicagoland



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

looking for owner operator for skid loaders and plow trucks shovlers also apply


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

What area in Chicago? What does it pay?


----------



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

Morris, Elwood, Dwight, Joliet pay based on equipment and experiance


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, just to far of a drive.


----------



## cuttingedge69 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am interested in plowing and salting. I have my own equipment, let me know who should contact.

Thanks


----------

